# JButton Größe festlegen?



## Guest (8. Jan 2004)

Ausgangspunkt:
Hab mehrere JButtons erzeugt und diese einer JToolbar hinzugefügt.

Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich jetzt die Grösse dieser Buttons ändern bzw. so anpassen, dass diese in der Toolbar alle gleich gross angezeigt werden??

Grüssle,
Christian


----------



## Ebenius (8. Jan 2004)

Wie bei jeder Swing-Komponente:
JComponent.setPreferredSize(java.awt.Dimension)

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2004)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bei jeder Swing-Komponente:
> JComponent.setPreferredSize(java.awt.Dimension)
> 
> Es grüßt Ebenius



Und was ist java.awt.Dimension für ein Parameter?


----------



## bygones (9. Jan 2004)

> Und was ist java.awt.Dimension für ein Parameter?



Na die Dimension des Buttons (API hilft !!):

button.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100,20));

somit hast du einen Button der Weite 100 und der Höhe 20 !


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2004)

ok Dankeschön schon mal.

Jetzt bekomm ich aber noch folgenden Fehler?
*Error(66,11): method setPreferredSize(int, int) not found in class javax.swing.JButton*

Die JButton Class ist aber schon importiert!
Woran kann des jetzt noch liegen?


----------



## bummerland (12. Jan 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Error(66,11): method setPreferredSize(int, int) not found in class javax.swing.JButton*



es muss heissen

```
setPreferredSize(new Dimension(int, int))
```


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2004)

jup sry, habs dann noch gefunden!

Bloss ändert sich jetzt nicht die Grösse des Buttons innerhalb der Toolbox sonder die Grösse der GESAMTEN Toolbox!
Ich will ja aber explicit nur die Grösse des Buttons ändern der innerhalb der Toolbo vorhanden ist!?


----------



## odysseus (12. Jan 2004)

zeig doch mal den ganzen code.

hast Du es auch auf die buttons angewendet oder auf die box ?


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2004)

hab es schon auf den Button angewendet   
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt vom Code(vielleicht ist noch wichtig zusagen das ich mim GridBagLayout geabreitet habe):



```
public class SimpleFrame extends JFrame 
{

 JButton Atom = new JButton("Atom");
 JButton periodensys  = new JButton("PS");
 JButton SingleBond = new JButton("SB");
 JButton HalfBond = new JButton("HB");
 JToolBar toolbarWest = new JToolBar(SwingConstants.VERTICAL);

}

public SimpleFrame()
{

    Atom.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1,10));
    toolbarWest.setFloatable(false); //Toolbox nicht mehr verschiebar machen
    toolbarWest.add(Atom);
    toolbarWest.add(periodensys);
    toolbarWest.add(SingleBond);
    toolbarWest.add(HalfBond);
}
```
[/code]


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2004)

So hab das Problem selbst gefunden! HAtte die Maximum Minimum Size nicht richtig eingestellt gehabt 
Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## odysseus (12. Jan 2004)

und wie gehts richtig ?


----------

